# Dust Collector in the Doghouse



## Chadster (May 20, 2012)

Hey Fellow Woodworkers! My first time sharing ideas on here, so here goes!

My woodworking space is a fully insulated 10×16 shed/shop. Its small but it works for now! I have it heated and cooled. 
My thought is to relocate all or most of my HF 2 hp dust collection out the wall to a very small shed-outside the "shop". I'm very tight on space, but more importantly I want to keep more fine dust out, and less noise if possible. I've considered building a 3'x4'x54"High doghouse outside against the wall. I would mount the motor directly into the round green collection thingy, remove the stand, cut the plastic bag down to about 12" high, and leave the filter on top. (as is 5 micron)

Questions/concerns/ideas.

I would have a chip separator either inside or outside. (outside ideally, but hard to keep track of filling)

I would want some sort of return air filter of some sort to capture fine dust, but allow air to return to the shop space.

I've thought about removing the air filter outside on the collector to save space.

I would use a remote control for turning it on.

Any idea of using a quality furnace filter mounted in a box for return air?


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

putting the Dust collector outside in a "dog house" is what I plan to do in my next shop. Too much fine dust leaks out of my system to have it indoors.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I think your idea will work fine, just be aware of a few things. A 5 micron filter is not very tight, there will be a substantial amount of fine airborne particles. That may well quickly clog any filter in the return air channel (use a Filtrete ultra-allergen and it will catch it all). Removing the filter from the collector will just make that matter worse. The separator will catch the larger stuff, but the finest particles will journey to the filter media. Maybe you could just vent the collector to the outdoors and not worry about an air return or filters (?).


----------



## djg (Jun 24, 2012)

If you can do it, moving the dust collector outside is a great idea especially if the collector is not efficient at collecting the fine stuff. Returning the dust laden air is not! 5 microns is not that great for filtration since the stuff 10 times smaller than that is the really dangerous stuff. If you are unable to filter the small particulate, do not return the air to the shop. Venting the collector is a better idea. However, Dust collectors are designed so the filter media provides some static pressure in the system that reduces airflow. Without that resistance your DCs motor will draw higher amperage and have to dissipate more heat. This may/may not be an issue depending on the motor plate amperage. I am sure you wouldn't want the motor to go up in a puff of smoke!


----------



## Chadster (May 20, 2012)

Ok I wish i didn't have to worry about return air, but this is a Small Shop space! Although often i have to open the "barn" door on the end to allow room for planing, ripping, etc. So sometimes on bigger jobs the return venting wouldn't be an issue. I just wanted to consider any ideas for a sort of return air filter. How do the huge industrial shops do it? With their huge collection systems outside, they must have something similar as to what I want, just on a slightly different scale


----------



## sixstringjack (Jul 15, 2011)

many years ago i solved the problem this way: removed the upper bag, made an MDF cover to replace the bag. ran 2 pieces of PVC through the MDF cover. one PVC is intake the other is vented out the basement window. end of top bag dust

i was told i needed some source of replacement air. I have found this not to be true with the following understandings: I have an older house that probably is not "tight" by todays standards so it probably replenishes the air itself through natural air leaks. To me an untight house is not a bad thing. Second, I usually don't run it for protracted lengths of time so there isn't much air to make up The system works great, large chips and dust in lower bag, fine dangerous dust outside. I think replacing the lower bag with a barrell of some type is my next step.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

I actually have a small closet off my shop that is used for collecting junk. I have thought about leaving the collector in there and drilling a hole in the wall to run the pipe through so the 3micron bag won't matter all the dust would be trapped. I would still keep the filter on to reduce the load on the return air filter.


----------



## Chadster (May 20, 2012)

Jack- I was wondering about your mdf top. I understand the pipe vented out the wall, but the other return air pipe… did you put a filter on it of some sort? Or does it also blow back fine dust into the work space?


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

chadster i did just that ..built a filter for the return air check it out in my projects. i really have too much filter…can u have too much filter????..


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

If you have the space like I do (no neighbors), I just vent the fine dust outside; no filters to clog. I have a chip separator inside and the blower unit mounted high up on the inside wall. This is also a HP 2 hp unit.


----------



## Chadster (May 20, 2012)

mr ron- thanks for the response and That's exactly what I would ideally like to do. My problem is SIZE of my shop. 10×16. 7-8' vaulted ceiling. I have a window AC unit mounted out the wall. (works great) and a fish house direct vent heater set up for natural gas. (haven't run it yet) I don't want to worry about possible carbon monoxide problems etc… also loss of heat or cool air.

So That is where I'm at. I could make a mdf baffle with two 4" ports in place of the filter bag… Maybe then route one directly outside and the other to a automotive style filter plenum like kizerpea did in his projects. (cool idea)

Ok. I'm thinking maybe building a "doghouse" for the collection motor and ports, just outside the shed, then routing one line out to "nature", the other in to replenish clean-conditioned air supply. ???


----------

